# Our Visit to Williamsburg



## Miss Marty (May 26, 2012)

Our Trip To Williamsburg 
Day One 
Saturday Morning,  May 12, 2012 

Left home 10 A.M. and headed south to Williamsburg.
(Route 3/301S - VA I-295 to I-64 - Route 60 - 190 miles) 
(six hours)  Arrived Williamsburg, Virginia around 4 P.M.

A Very Special Early Birthday DinnerCelebration 
Red Hot & Blue  Bar-B-Q   Rt 60  Richmond Road. 

Bill had deep fried fish, a baked potato and cole slaw. 
I had pulled pork, mashed potatoes and baked beans. 
Our meal came with Hot Biscuits and Hush Puppies 
Everything was delicious and the service was excellent. 
After dinner, our waitress and several others came over to our booth to 
sing "Happy Birthday" to Bill and to bring him a special birthday dessert. 
Raspberry cobbler & vanilla ice cream for two. What a pleasant surprise! 

We later arrived at Marriott`s Manor Club at Ford`s Colony Williamsburg 
Checked into a beautiful two bedroom and two bathroom 1,200+ sq ft villa 
that we obtained through II using our Turtle Cay Virginia Beach Timeshare.


----------



## Miss Marty (May 26, 2012)

*Our Trip To Williamsburg ~ Day Two ~ Mother`s Day*

Our Trip To Williamsburg 
Day Two 
Sunday, May 13, 2012 - Mother`s Day 

Went for a drive to see whats new in the area 
Drove by Busch Gardens 
Visited Wyndham Governor`s Green 
(T/S) located on Mooretown Road. 

Stopped at Martin`s (formerly Ukorp`s) on Monticello Ave just off of Rt 199 to pick up a few groceries for our week stay here in beautiful Williamsburg.

Then back to our Elegant Villa at Marriott`s Manor Club at Ford`s Colony to prepare Meat Loaf, mashed potatoes, rice medley and warm rolls for dinner. 

Marriott`s Manor Club at Ford`s Colony Williamsburg Virginia 

Our two bedroom condo is located on the top floor of The "Jefferson" Building #1633 and features a full kitchen with white GE appliances, refrigerator freezer, microwave, smooth top range, oven, dishwasher, Hamilton Beach 12 cup Coffeemaker, Hamilton Beach four slice toaster. 

The kitchen flooring is beige tile, separate laundry room with a full size washer and dryer. There is a breakfast bar with two bar stools separating the kitchen area from the dining area. In the dining room there is a gold color light fixture over a dark wood table with a glass top and six (padded seat) dining room chairs. The living room has a red sleep sofa, two chairs, coffee table and end tables. There is a LG flat screen television hanging over the fireplace. (DVD Player/free wi-fi) 

The rooms are painted antique white with white trim and have green carpet. Our screened in patio faces the trees, so we really don`t have much of a view. The Resort offers Complimentary on-site Parking right in front of each building. We rate Marriott`s Fords Colony Timeshare a 9.5!


----------



## Miss Marty (May 26, 2012)

*Our Trip to Williamsburg - Day Three*

Our Trip To Williamsburg  
Day Three 
Monday, May 14, 2012 

Started the morning out with fried eggs, sausages and warm rolls. 
Then off to Historic Jamestown (National Park) to learn about the area, 
John Smith (the explorer) and Pocahontas (the daughter of Powhatan). 

Jamestown, first established in May 1607, 
was the site of the first permanent English settlement in North America. 
Jamestown was the capital of the Virginia Colony, and saw Bacon's Rebellion in 1676, when the statehouse was burned. After a second burning in 1698, the capital was relocated to higher ground at Middle Plantation in 1699, which was then renamed Williamsburg. 

Jamestown Island Drive

We did the long route around Island Drive. A road that loops through forest and swamps with signs interpreting how Europeans, Virginia Indians and Africans used the island's natural resources.
There is also a 23 mile scenic motor road named Colonial Parkway that connects historic Jamestown, Williamsburg, and Yorktown.    (We did not do the full 23 mile drive this trip) 

Bill was able to take photos of some beautifully restored classic cars from the Classic Car Club of America that were in the area for an upcoming Car Show in Colonial Williamsburg.

Later we went to Zaxby`s Restaurant located off Route 199 and Route 5 for (vanilla and chocolate) milk shakes.

In the evening we went to the Colonial Room for a wine and cheese meet and greet. Hosted by Williamsburg Winery.


----------



## Miss Marty (May 26, 2012)

*Our Trip To Williamsburg - Day Four*

Our Trip To Williamsburg  
Day Four
Tuesday, May 15, 2012 

Started the morning off with pancakes with
Cary sugar free syrup, fresh fruit and coffee.

Williamsburg Pottery 

Went to the brand new Williamsburg Pottery located on Rt 60 Richmond Road in LIghtfoot. The Pottery features three separate buildings with a European Market Theme. 

Today we visited Building A on the far left.   Inside was a nice selection of cookware, dinnerware, flatware, glassware, gourmet food, spices and an assortment of fine wines.There is even a mid size cafe where you can sit and rest and enjoy a lite snack.

The interior of this building has a light & airy feel, an easy flow, great displays and is picture perfect. The exterior is colorful with a lovely courtyard, fountain, bronze statue and a red brick walkway.

The Williamsburg Pottery offers easy access via Route 60 with free parking in front of each building.

Afterwards, we stopped by Harris Tweeter`s and Subway off Route 199 
for a $5 Meatball Sub. Later we went to Zaxby`s for more milk shakes.


----------



## Miss Marty (May 26, 2012)

*Our Trip To Williamsburg  - Day Five*

Our Trip To Williamsburg  
Day Five
Wednesday, May 16, 2012 

Webkinz - What a great way to start the day..  

When we went out this morning, we seen a colorful van parked in the parking lot of the Marriott Club at Fords Colony near our Mustang.  It was a Webkinz van! It had lots of Webkinz`s characters painted on it, so we took a couple of pictures.
A man came out of the building next to ours with his suitcase. As he approached the van he asked if we liked Webkinzs.  Bill didn`t really know what they were but said, he did and that we really liked the cute characters painted on the van.  
He mentioned that he was in Virginia for The Webkinz East Coast Road Trip Tour. The man then opened the van door and gave Bill a pair of Webkinz Caramel Lions. Bill said "thank you" and told him that the Lions would have a good home with us.

Little Lucky loves his new Webkinz Lions friends.  
(We haven`t named them yet).

Williamsburg Pottery 

Off to The Williamsburg Pottery to check out more fabulous shopping. Transformed from a no-frills warehouse, the new Williamsburg Pottery combines the charm of a traditional European market town with 21st-century convenience and Southern hospitality.

Building B features framing, bed and bath, lamps and shades and Americana
Building C features flags, garden essentials, live plants and of course pottery

Colonial Williamsburg

We stopped at Taco Bells on Route 60 Richmond Road for a couple of soft taco and a soda before heading to Colonial Williamsburg to stroll the main street and to take a few pictures.

Note:

When Virginia's General Assembly created Williamsburg in 1699, it ordered that its main street “in honor of his Highness William Duke of Gloucester shall for ever hereafter be called and knowne 
by the Name of Duke of Gloucester Street.

Garden Tour

The "Gardens of Colonial Williamsburg" were in bloom and we especially loved the tall white, pink and purple colored bell shaped flowers with dark green foliage.

The weather has been nearly perfect this spring and
Virginia`s climate is particularly beneficial for gardening.

*When we return home we plan to buy a purple bell flower in a container for our own back yard.


----------



## Miss Marty (May 26, 2012)

*Our Trip To Williamsburg - Day Six*

Our Trip To Williamsburg 
Day Six
Thursday, May 17, 2012 

Breakfast - Pancakes with 
Blueberries & Banana slices

Classic Car Show at
Colonial Williamsburg

Trolley Tour
in Yorktown


----------



## Miss Marty (May 26, 2012)

*Our Trip To Williamsburg - Day Seven*

Our Trip To Williamsburg 
Day Seven
Friday, May 18, 2012 

Breakfast: Eggs, Ham and Cheese Omelets
Then to the  famous Williamsburg Winery 
Packed up for trip back home on Saturday.


----------



## Miss Marty (May 26, 2012)

*Our Trip To Williamsburg*

Our Trip To Williamsburg 
Day Eight
Saturday, May 19, 2012 

Checked out of the Marriott at Ford`s Colony 
Heading East on Route 64 towards Hampton

As we approached the Tunnel we were greeted
by a three mile back up and had to go around it 
to get to Rt 13 and The Chesapeake Bay Bridge
and Tunnel Road NorthBound back to Maryland.

Took our time and enjoyed the ride back home.


----------



## AnnaS (May 27, 2012)

Thank you for taking the time and sharing.  Sounds like a nice week.  We have not been to Williamsburg in years - need to get back there some day soon.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (May 27, 2012)

You forgot to go to Busch Gardens or Water Country USA!


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 27, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your trip with us!

I love Williamsburg in early May.  We used to own Kingsgate week 18 and always enjoyed our trips "home" to Virginia.


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 27, 2012)

Miss Marty said:


> <<snipped>>
> When Virginia's General Assembly created Williamsburg in 1699, it ordered that its main street “in honor of his Highness William Duke of Gloucester shall for ever hereafter be called and knowne by the Name of Duke of Gloucester Street.



. . . or DOG Street as the locals refer to it


----------



## pianodinosaur (May 27, 2012)

Sounds like you had a great time.  We are trying for MMC Labor Day weekend 2013.  Thanks for all the suggestions about what to do.


----------



## shagnut (May 27, 2012)

Glad to know they redid the pottery, I went once and hated it but bet I'd like it now.  

Glad to know Lucy is alive and well and has new friends to take with her on her travels. 

Kelli has one webkin, a pug, whose name is Gunner. (her fav wrestler)

Remember the days when we used to chase around for Beanies?  OMG


I did a trip report on Nashville but it's oy under travel tales. Would love for you to add your trip over there as well.

Happy travels, Shaggy


----------



## scootr5 (Jun 5, 2012)

Miss Marty said:


> Then back to our Elegant Villa at Marriott`s Manor Club at Ford`s Colony to prepare Meat Loaf, mashed potatoes, rice medley and warm rolls for dinner.



That sounds like a great dinner - our kids love meatloaf. Was there a loaf pan in the room, or did you bring your own? We'll be there next week, and that would be an easy thing to put together for a meal.


----------



## NKN (Mar 16, 2013)

That is a very nice summary of your vacation.

Our April trip will actually be our 3rd or 4th (lost track) trip to Williamsburg.  We've now stayed at Patriot's Place, Powhatan, and Greepsprings.  This will be our first time at Marriott's Manor Club.

NKN


----------



## Miss Marty (Apr 26, 2018)

* Can`t believe its been six years since we stayed at
Marriott Manor Club at Ford`s Colony in Williamsburg.


----------



## bbodb1 (Apr 26, 2018)

As they say, time flies doesn't it, Miss Marty?  
Also, I think it is fun to review what you did on a vacation for the sake of later remembrance.  Anything to help extend the memories of the few vacations we get.


----------



## tonyg (Apr 28, 2018)

Made many trips to Williamsburg, the last in 2007. Stayed at Marriott's Manor Club once with several issues. They had a good on site restaurant, but I think I had to borrow a jacket or a tie to dine there. Always liked the Pottery - even when it got a bit seedy. Seems like Williamsburg has grown quite a bit since we started going in the late '80s. Used to get some fantastic Belgian Waffles there but the place was gone for our 2007 trip. Our favorite activity was spending the day in the Colonial Area.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 28, 2018)

This thread is over six (6) years old. The new Wmbg Pottery has probably loss ninety (90%) percent of it business in my humble opinion. The parking lot is never full now with buses and autos.

The Marriott Manor Club hands down is still the number One timeshare Resort in Williamsburg, VA.

An awesome restaurant to dine in Colonial Williamsburg is The Chef Kitchen, the food is just outstanding.

Busch Garden and Water Country USA are two (2) outstanding theme parks  to take your family for fun, thrill rides, entertainment and food.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 28, 2018)

I know this thread is ancient by most standards, but so are we. Looking forward to another trip to Wm'sbrg next month, and it's been useful to refresh the memory of places we enjoyed last time we were there.

How about discounted admission tickets? Anyone know of a place to get tix without submitting to a sales presentation?

Jim


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 28, 2018)

The restaurant onsite is not a part of the Marriott timeshare. It is across the street from the resort.  It is attach to Ford Colony Golf Complex.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 28, 2018)

Normally McDonald’s or Hardee’s will offer discount tix’s to Busch Gardens and Water Country USA.

Also, please check Busch Garden website for discount tickets.
When you become a senior citizen you can obtain discount tix’s to Colonial Williamsburg, Jamestown Park, Busch Gardens and Water Country USA 
and most restaurants.

Passepartout you have many, many more years before you are eligible for these discounts. LOL.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 28, 2018)

pedro47 said:


> When you become a senior citizen you can obtain discount tix’s to Colonial Williamsburg, Jamestown Park, Busch Gardens and Water Country USA
> and most restaurants.
> 
> Passepartout you have many, many more years before you are eligible for these discounts. LOL.


HAHAHA. The next admission I'll be eligible for as I age is to the Pearly Gates. But thanks anyway. I'm long since eligible for 'Seasoned Citizen' discounts.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 28, 2018)

I am liked  you Passepartout, a Seasoned Citizen and just very thankful each day I wake you and I am able to walk, open my eyes and enjoy some timeshare traveling.

Plus, some enjoyment from posting on this website and just having some fun.


----------



## tonyg (Apr 30, 2018)

Do a search for discount Williamsburg tickets. When we went in 2007 I bought a deal that had admissions to the Water Park, Busch Gardens and a few other places at a price that was way below standard. Helped a lot with 7 of us and the grandkids loved Busch and the water park.


----------



## Miss Marty (Apr 30, 2018)

Be sure to Check Out Tug
2018 Williamsburg thread


----------

